# Planning a Cheap Midwestern Whitetail Hunt



## BOTTOM THUMPER (Jan 22, 2013)

Ready for part #2 please


----------



## Locked and Nocked (Oct 30, 2010)

BOTTOM THUMPER said:


> Ready for part #2 please


Sorry for the wait guys, I was in Iowa the last few days scouting. I am putting the finishing touches on part 2 and it should be out this week. I hope you all find it helpful.


----------

